# freshwater sensor - fluctuating



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi - we have a 2007 Argos 747-2. New clutch and gearbox but thats another problem. The freshwater sensor has started fluctuating when filling up. One minute is shows 0% then 50% then 0% then 25% and so forth.

When parked up on a level site it will show 0% one minute then 50% then 25% then 0% and keep on changing whether we use any water or not.

Any ideas what the problem could be?

Chris


----------

